# 1937 Hawthorne Flo-Cycle/Airflow Clean Up



## Talewinds (Nov 27, 2017)

Some folks had asked to see some photos and I Didn't want to hijack anyone else's thread so here she is. I bought a rough but complete bike from another CABE'r a few years ago and she's been dismantled and boxed up ever since. Trying to get it all sorted out and back together now. 
 Still some question in my mind about the exact year. Appears to have never been apart until now, and is equipped with the pie-crust chainguard, aluminum truss rods, and lacks the later cast bronze support bracket that the factory deemed necessary at some point (no evidence the frame ever had it either).
 So far I've got the frame polished and dropped the parts off for chrome last week. I'll keep posting photo updates here.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2017)

Making of a killer Flocycle!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 27, 2017)

Just WOW!


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 27, 2017)

Restored toolbox saddle...


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 27, 2017)

Brian, that's superb. It sounds like you've got everything but the fenders. Hopefully the experts will chime-in on the exact year of your bike. Serial number? Also, what's the round thing visible in the drop-out? Have you got the key for the lock?
Beautiful!


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 27, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Brian, that's superb. It sounds like you've got everything but the fenders. Hopefully the experts will chime-in on the exact year of your bike. Serial number? Also, what's the round thing visible in the drop-out? Have you got the key for the lock?
> Beautiful!




The round thing in the dropouts is a spacer block to keep from squishing during shipping.
 I DO NOT have a key for the lock. Sure wish I did!
Here's the serial number....


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 27, 2017)

You mean like this?! 
I had a few. Lemme look tomorrow for an extra.




Talewinds said:


> The round thing in the dropouts is a spacer block to keep from squishing during shipping.
> I DO NOT have a key for the lock. Sure wish I did!
> Here's the serial number....View attachment 716017


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 28, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> You mean like this?!
> I had a few. Lemme look tomorrow for an extra.




Well that'd be pretty awesome. Thanks!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 28, 2017)

Talewinds said:


> Some folks had asked to see some photos and I Didn't want to hijack anyone else's thread so here she is. I bought a rough but complete bike from another CABE'r a few years ago and she's been dismantled and boxed up ever since. Trying to get it all sorted out and back together now.
> Still some question in my mind about the exact year. Appears to have never been apart until now, and is equipped with the pie-crust chainguard, aluminum truss rods, and lacks the later cast bronze support bracket that the factory deemed necessary at some point (no evidence the frame ever had it either).
> So far I've got the frame polished and dropped the parts off for chrome last week. I'll keep posting photo updates here.
> 
> View attachment 715841



Sweet, Your hard work shows!


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 13, 2018)

New chrome day!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2018)

Talewinds said:


> New chrome day!!!!!!!!
> 
> That’s some gorgeous bling right there!!
> 
> ...


----------



## removed (Feb 13, 2018)

Very nice project


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 15, 2018)

Very cool. Looks like it' gonna be one hell of a bike when you'e done.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## abqpropguy (Feb 27, 2018)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 27, 2018)

That's gonna be a killer bike when it's done very nice good job


----------



## rickyd (Feb 27, 2018)

that sound when air escapes involuntarily through my lips!!!


----------

